
Ask HN: What UI tools do you use and what are their pain points - skelet
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m currently doing Startup School 2019.<p>I&#x27;m working on Skelet, a desktop app for web developers to help them design their User Interfaces and export the code to their favourite framework directly.<p>My first task obviously is to talk to users and I would like to know what are the tools you use, if they are adapted to your workflow or if they generate lots of frustations.<p>I have a small landing page : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;skelet.app 
My apologies if its not adapted to your device as it was quickly put together to gather feedback.<p>Thanks!
======
billconan
I do it by hand,

some pain points,

1\. hard to make sure a design looks ok on different screen sizes.

2\. hard to create layout in some cases (vertically centralized, for example)

3\. hard to make sure a design looks consistent with different browsers.

